# MRV Reset



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering about something, I have an HR 20-100 and an H-24 Receiver. When I bring up my playlist on the H-24 I have to unplug or reset the H-24 to get new programs from the HR-20 to show up. So basically if something is recorded on the HR 20 I have to reset or unplug the coax cable and turn off and then back on, this will then show the new recordings on my H 24 playlist. Any suggestions on what the problem or is this how this works?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

nettodtv said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering about something, I have an HR 20-100 and an H-24 Receiver. When I bring up my playlist on the H-24 I have to unplug or reset the H-24 to get new programs from the HR-20 to show up. So basically if something is recorded on the HR 20 I have to reset or unplug the coax cable and turn off and then back on, this will then show the new recordings on my H 24 playlist. Any suggestions on what the problem or is this how this works?


Definitely not how it works.

Are you having any other problems with MRV or playback?


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

NO I dont believe so. Why doesnt it just show up once it start recording on the HR 20, why do I have to reset the H 24 everytime to see the new shows?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

nettodtv said:


> NO I dont believe so. Why doesnt it just show up once it start recording on the HR 20, why do I have to reset the H 24 everytime to see the new shows?


How do you have your HR20 hooked up. I know that until it was hooked up to my router, I was having issues with seeing other DVR's.

Maybe you could explain your setup a little.

AG


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

I am currently not connected to the internet, I have deca on the HR 20


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

nettodtv said:


> NO I dont believe so. Why doesnt it just show up once it start recording on the HR 20, why do I have to reset the H 24 everytime to see the new shows?


You shouldn't have to. Thats why we are asking questions.

So, your current setup is:

SWiM, DECA to HR20 (2 Coax cables to HR20, ethernet from DECA to HR20) and a direct COAX feed with no ethernet into hte H24.

Is that right?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

nettodtv said:


> I am currently not connected to the internet, I have deca on the HR 20


Is this an HR20-100? I think there is a bug with the HR20-100 that requires it to be connected to a router to work properly. It is my understanding this is fixed in the software update that is just now rolling out, though. Once you get updated, this may no longer be a problem for you.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

BudShark said:


> You shouldn't have to. Thats why we are asking questions.
> 
> So, your current setup is:
> 
> ...


That is correct


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Yes it is a 100, how do I connect to the internet. I would have to use a bridge, but how do I hook it up?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you have home networking/Internet, you should have been left with a separate DECA that would be used to bridge to your home network. It sounds like the installer did not provide this for you.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

No, I believe I need another deca and a power supply for that deca correct?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup .. plus a line from your splitter/LNB to connect to the DECA.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Is this an HR20-100? I think there is a bug with the HR20-100 that requires it to be connected to a router to work properly. It is my understanding this is fixed in the software update that is just now rolling out, though. Once you get updated, this may no longer be a problem for you.


This is correct.
Check out the PDF Tech Bulletin in this post:
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10690710&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

This the note:
_Make sure when using the HR20-100 you are using a modem or router connected to the network. The HR20-100 will not participate in MRV when a router is not present in the network. This will be fixed in the next download._


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup .. plus a line from your splitter/LNB to connect to the DECA.


coax line right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's right.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Any idea when the software update is coming out? Also do you have any clue why it would be needed to be connected to the internet to work properly? It kind of works now I just have to reset the H 24 to see the newly recorded shows from the HR 20-100.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

nettodtv said:


> coax line right?


Correct.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

I apprecite your help Doug!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's just something particular to the HR20-100. That was a fairly early model in the line and that's just a quirk with it. 

As far as when the next update rolls out, we don't know. It could be next week (unlikely) or several months from now.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

So I just want to make sure Im straight on this. Connect another deca to the splitter, plug in the power supply for the deca, then take an ethernet cord and plug it into the new deca and into the back of my bridge.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It should be pretty much that simple.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, the software update that just started rolling out is the one that should fix this issue (I think). It's staggered, so depends on when it's your turn in the carousel.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, the software update that just started rolling out is the one that should fix this issue (I think). It's staggered, so depends on when it's your turn in the carousel.


i thought that the HR20s weren't in the latest cycle?


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If you have home networking/Internet, you should have been left with a separate DECA that would be used to bridge to your home network. It sounds like the installer did not provide this for you.


I have a question. I had MRV installed today. It was supposed to be with internet connection. However, the tech did not have cable. He said all I need to do is connect the router to the DVR and I would be able to download on demand on my other receivers.

Is that true?

As I type this, I kind of realize now that it can't be that way since the ethernet port on my DVR's are being used as part of the MRV installation.

I am now thinking that there needed to be something installed at the multiswitch, such as a DECA.

I tried to upload a couple of images, but wasn't able to.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

daveriv said:


> i thought that the HR20s weren't in the latest cycle?


Just started .. Everyone should have by the end of next week I think.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Garry said:


> I have a question. I had MRV installed today. It was supposed to be with internet connection. However, the tech did not have cable. He said all I need to do is connect the router to the DVR and I would be able to download on demand on my other receivers.
> 
> Is that true?
> 
> ...


You need a separate DECA .. Not one of the ones used to connect to the receivers and DEFINITELY NOT one of the open ports on a receiver.

This separate DECA will have a power supply connected to the tail, the other F-Connector will connect to an open port on your SWiM splitter and the Ethernet cable (which is included) will be connected to your router (or home network).

Your Installer did the wrong thing.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Is this an HR20-100? I think there is a bug with the HR20-100 that requires it to be connected to a router to work properly. It is my understanding this is fixed in the software update that is just now rolling out, though. Once you get updated, this may no longer be a problem for you.


I had the same problem, but I would only disconnect the Deca from the power source (basically just reset the DECA) and then after that it was fixed. I got the software update on Tues and it seems to have fixed the problem, but watch out you will lose your SL and some programs. My SL came back but the programs never did.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> You need a separate DECA .. Not one of the ones used to connect to the receivers and DEFINITELY NOT one of the open ports on a receiver.
> 
> This separate DECA will have a power supply connected to the tail, the other F-Connector will connect to an open port on your SWiM splitter and the Ethernet cable (which is included) will be connected to your router (or home network).
> 
> Your Installer did the wrong thing.


I had a feeling there was something wrong with what he said, but couldn't put a finger on it until I realized in last few minutes that there was no available ethernet port available on the DVRS.

Does the DECA connect to the splitter(8-way Wide Band Splitter). Would the ethernet cable have to be run from the router to the multiswitch?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This picture should help:









A coax connects from the splitter to the F-connector on the DECA .. The tail connects to a power supply .. The Ethernet cable connects to your router.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This picture should help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Is the DECA the "broadband DECA" that I have heard mentioned on DBDTALK?

Is it hard to install and get it to work or should I just arrange for a service call?


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Are the deca and broadband deca two different things. If they are how so?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

nettodtv said:


> Are the deca and broadband deca two different things. If they are how so?


Same electronics, different packaging.


----------



## nettodtv (May 27, 2010)

Question on the software update on the HR 20-100, I have a phone line connected to my H 24 not to the HR 20-100. Will the HR20-100 be able to receive the update that it needs? I am new to Directv so I really don't know how it works.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

nettodtv said:


> Question on the software update on the HR 20-100, I have a phone line connected to my H 24 not to the HR 20-100. Will the HR20-100 be able to receive the update that it needs? I am new to Directv so I really don't know how it works.


Updates come down from the Sat. Phone lines or ethernet are only needed if you want to do pay per view from the remote.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

nettodtv said:


> Are the deca and broadband deca two different things. If they are how so?


The "Broadband DECA" can be an officially named Broadband DECA or it can be the exact same DECA that is used for the HR20/21/23 .. both are functionally equivalent. The difference is that the official device is not yet available, so receiver DECA has to be used instead.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

Garry said:


> Thanks. Is the DECA the "broadband DECA" that I have heard mentioned on DBDTALK?
> 
> Is it hard to install and get it to work or should I just arrange for a service call?


Just got a call from Directv with a survey on yesterday's service call.
They had me call another number and they will have the installing company call me to complete the installation.


----------

